# Brake Question..



## Boon 51 (25 Dec 2015)

I have just got myself a mtb first for many a year so its a bit new to me..

The bike I have just bought has Shimano M445 and Deore shifters no number with the shifters so a bit vague. 
I would like to up grade the brakes as some of the other bits on the bike are XT I will upgrade to that level at least.
Which is the better.. 
XT M 785 Caliber and shifter at £55 or the XT M8000 Caliber and shifter at £65 both at chainreaction..
Is the extra tenner worth it do you think?

Cheers


----------



## outlash (25 Dec 2015)

Have you actually tried the brakes on the bike before you start shelling out? You may find they do the job just fine.


----------



## Jody (25 Dec 2015)

I would take SLX over XT. The only gain on XT is the pad contact adjust which apparently doesn't do much. SLX and XT run the same calipers. Deore brakes are meant to be good so I would stick with them for a while and see what other upgrades you would want but I can see why you want matching XT kit. Based on looks alone it would be m8000. 

First upgrades for me would be tubeless and a dropper post.


----------



## Cubist (25 Dec 2015)

If you're set on brakes, I would say get the SLX. The difference as above is only the bite adjuster, otherwise they work as well as the XT. The tenner difference for this year's 8000 would be a struggle for me! They are however worlds apart from deore like you have. So. Yes, 785 over 8000, but 675 for the win. I have both, and actually prefer the SLX for their looks and feel.


----------



## Boon 51 (25 Dec 2015)

A this point I will say the new bike is a Trek Superfly 5 which I got over here in Spain for silly money and we will bring it to the UK when we fly in Jan.. 

The answer is I will try the bike but I want to learn about mtb's as well as road bike's.
As I'm new to mtb's I want to buy a cheap mtb as well and rebulid it, so the plan at the back of my head is upgrade the forks and brakes on the Superfly then put the gear on to the rebuild so I get two upgrades for the price of one.. if that makes sense.


----------



## outlash (25 Dec 2015)

Having recently bought a MTB as an alternative for off road to the crosser, I've found it's tyres (and my lack of ability) which'll be the limiting factor rather than braking. My bike has Tektro Auriga brakes and I've locked those up so many times as they're so much more powerful than brakes on any of my other bikes. I'd imagine the Shimano units on your bike are better than my Auriga's.


----------



## Boon 51 (25 Dec 2015)

Cubist said:


> If you're set on brakes, I would say get the SLX. The difference as above is only the bite adjuster, otherwise they work as well as the XT. The tenner difference for this year's 8000 would be a struggle for me! They are however worlds apart from deore like you have. So. Yes, 785 over 8000, but 675 for the win. I have both, and actually prefer the SLX for their looks and feel.



Cheers... The bonus is the Jan sales will be here soon so the price will come down a bit more hopefully?


----------



## Jody (25 Dec 2015)

55 is a good price for xt. Doubt they will go much, if any below 100.


----------



## Cubist (25 Dec 2015)

Worth shopping around. Rose and hibike are worth checking as is probike. Merlin, Ribble, planetx etc. Iseem to think I got some for 85 quid..... OE perhaps, but no worse for that.


----------



## Boon 51 (25 Dec 2015)

Jody said:


> 55 is a good price for xt. Doubt they will go much, if any below 100.



We don't fly back with the Superfly till the kids have gone back to school .. (cheaper flights when they have gone back) so I've got a few weeks to see what happens with the prices? 
I'd be happy at a 100 but cheaper the better.


----------



## Boon 51 (25 Dec 2015)

Cubist said:


> Worth shopping around. Rose and hibike are worth checking as is probike. Merlin, Ribble, planetx etc. Iseem to think I got some for 85 quid..... OE perhaps, but no worse for that.



The other German company bikediscount are good as well.


----------



## Jody (25 Dec 2015)

You won't regret it whichever set you go for. They have great modulation and power.


----------



## Jody (25 Dec 2015)

Boon 51 said:


> I'd be happy at a 100 but cheaper the better.



If price is involved I would still consider SLX. You can get them for less than 80 quid at the minute. I don't think its worth the extra 30+ quid difference.


----------



## Boon 51 (26 Dec 2015)

Jody said:


> If price is involved I would still consider SLX. You can get them for less than 80 quid at the minute. I don't think its worth the extra 30+ quid difference.



Its head and heart at the moment.. My head say's SLX to save a few quid but my heart says XT to make it all look the same because I will keep looking at it and it will irritate me no end..lol


----------



## Boon 51 (26 Dec 2015)

Jody said:


> If price is involved I would still consider SLX. You can get them for less than 80 quid at the minute. I don't think its worth the extra 30+ quid difference.



Its head and heart at the moment.. My head say's SLX to save a few quid but my heart says XT to make it all look the same because I will keep looking at it and it will irritate me no end..lol


----------



## Boon 51 (26 Dec 2015)

SLX's at Ribble £78 for 2 calipers and 2 levers..


----------



## Boon 51 (26 Dec 2015)

Another mystery for the Superfly.. Why have a Sram X5 front derail when for about £2 difference they could have put an XT on? though there are loads of XT's to choose from.


----------



## Citius (26 Dec 2015)

Boon 51 said:


> Another mystery for the Superfly.. Why have a Sram X5 front derail when for about £2 difference they could have put an XT on? though there are loads of XT's to choose from.



Don't confuse retail pricing of components with trade. The X5 does exactly the same job as any other front mech, so don't lose any sleep over it. And if you are losing sleep over it, then have a serious think about why you are buying a bike in the first place.


----------



## Cubist (26 Dec 2015)

Boon 51 said:


> Its head and heart at the moment.. My head say's SLX to save a few quid but my heart says XT to make it all look the same because I will keep looking at it and it will irritate me no end..lol


I might be able to help with that too. SLX are a nice brushed alloy finish, but the reservoirs on the XT are a very bright chrome. I personally think XT are "trying too hard".


----------



## Boon 51 (26 Dec 2015)

Citius said:


> Don't confuse retail pricing of components with trade. The X5 does exactly the same job as any other front mech, so don't lose any sleep over it. And if you are losing sleep over it, then have a serious think about why you are buying a bike in the first place.



I bought the bike because to me it was the best bike for the silly money I paid for it, if I have to change a few things then so be it. 
If I'm not thinking about SLX or XT than I would be thinking about how much to take off each end of the bars, should I change the saddle, should I go tubeless, should I do this or should I do that, I'm the same with road bikes. Its just the way I am, but being my first mtb I just want to do things on it because I want to learn? I am already planning to buy another mtb of ebay with triple gearing so I can change it too a double because I want to learn and learn the mechanics as well.
So thanks for all your help its been very much appreciated..


----------



## Boon 51 (26 Dec 2015)

Cubist said:


> I might be able to help with that too. SLX are a nice brushed alloy finish, but the reservoirs on the XT are a very bright chrome. I personally think XT are "trying too hard".



When I go to the bike shop I will have a look..


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (2 Jan 2016)

Jody said:


> First upgrades for me would be tubeless and a dropper post.



Agree with the SLX,but not the upgrade of dropper post and tubeless.
I had both and the benefits were zero point zero.Dropper posts are expensive,weighty and add more maintenance to an already long list of MTB maintenance.
Tubeless meant more unnecessary fiddling about than was needed for a tyre,and it's no surprise you have to keep an inner tube with you "just in case".
They are good in theory,but as your tyre gets more punctured and filled with sealant,they will mask a potentially more serious issue.
Becoming damn near dangerous.
This of course is my own personal findings,and I'm not trying to diss you @Jody 
I have no idea what kind of trail riding the OP will do,but it sounds as if he is just starting out and will have no need for these.
A good set of quality tyres(as they are the only point of contact) with puncture protection and strong sidewalls are ample,and he can set his post at a comfortable position.
And leave it.
I am of course in the minority here,but dare I say it,I found them to be a fad


----------



## Boon 51 (2 Jan 2016)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> Agree with the SLX,but not the upgrade of dropper post and tubeless.
> I had both and the benefits were zero point zero.Dropper posts are expensive,weighty and add more maintenance to an already long list of MTB maintenance.
> Tubeless meant more unnecessary fiddling about than was needed for a tyre,and it's no surprise you have to keep an inner tube with you "just in case".
> They are good in theory,but as your tyre gets more punctured and filled with sealant,they will mask a potentially more serious issue.
> ...



Hi OTC..
Thanks for your post.. Indeed I wont be racing or hard core off road stuff but bridle ways the cliffs at Dover/Folkestone where I live and rough roads you wouldn't go down on a road bike and not too much tarmar (I hope).
Upgrade on the tyres and components for sure. What tyres do you use if you don't mind me asking?
PS.. I got two bikes in the end for the price of one? I have now a Trek Ex-Caliber 8 which I will upgrade to SLX an that will be the one that I will ride when It rains (so that's most of the time  ) the other was a Trek Superfly 5 which I will upgrade to XT.
Some will say the bikes should be OK as they are, but I would like all the components SLX on the Ex-Caliber 8 and XT the Superfly 5 plus I want to learn the mechanics as well which would give me a lot of satisfaction.

Cheers


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (2 Jan 2016)

I use the combination of a 2.5 Vittoria Morsa (front) and a 2.25 Vittoria Barzo at the back.
This is a trail specific set up,as 75% of my trails are loose over hard with a lot of that downhill.
So durability is the key.
Tyres are entirely a personal choice,and you will find your own set up and brand to your own tastes/trails
I recommend Vittoria,but there are so many brands and combo's out there.
Nice work on the 2 for 1 Treks btw 
They should serve you well, SLX and XT are solid components.
Treks are well built bikes,so should last you for a while.
My comments about the dropper and tubeless ?
Again,just my personal tuppence worth and experience.Who knows,down the line you might want to do that.
It might work out to be a good thing for you.Just not for me


----------



## Jody (2 Jan 2016)

It's not a diss Oscar. As you say it's more what suits each person. I have had tubeless set up for over a year now with no issues other than in initially getting them seated, but that's because my rims weren't designed as tubeless ready. I don't tend to take a tube out with me now unless we are off into the peak district or going somewhere you don't want to get caught out. I've probably had in excess of 20 punctures this year, every one has sealed no problem and I can run them safely at 20+ psi without worrying about pinch punctures. Best thing since sliced bread if you ask me but you have had a different experience.

As far as dropper posts go they are not for everyone. But they are a great addition if you have use for them. It adds about 3-400 grams but it's only a small penalty for the convenience. I doubt the op will need one having said now where he is riding.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (2 Jan 2016)

Jody said:


> It's not a diss Oscar. As you say it's more what suits each person. I have had tubeless set up for over a year now with no issues other than in initially getting them seated, but that's because my rims weren't designed as tubeless ready. I don't tend to take a tube out with me now unless we are off into the peak district or going somewhere you don't want to get caught out. I've probably had in excess of 20 punctures this year, every one has sealed no problem and I can run them safely at 20+ psi without worrying about pinch punctures. Best thing since sliced bread if you ask me but you have had a different experience.
> 
> As far as dropper posts go they are not for everyone. But they are a great addition if you have use for them. It adds about 3-400 grams but it's only a small penalty for the convenience. I doubt the op will need one having said now where he is riding.



We are all different @Jody ,and it was just a personal thing.
Riding styles differ,so you use the best tools to accommodate them 
And TBH,99 % of MTB'ers will agree with you


----------



## Boon 51 (2 Jan 2016)

As the sales are just starting I should get some good deals on the components.

As for the Trek bikes they weren't my first choice.

I was looking on the web for good bikes and my choices were the Bt'win 720 at £950, the Cube LTD pro at £900 and an odd one the Caliber from GoOutdoors at £600 as the spec on those three were preferred. I went to the Trek shop in Malaga and saw the Superfly 5 at €850 in a sale and @1.37€ to the £ that worked out at £620 as opposed to Evans who had them for sale at £1000 which was a bargain so two days later I went back to the Trek shop where they checked it over and boxed it ready for our flight to Gatwick on January 15th.
Whilst I was in the Trek shop I was sitting on the Ex-Caliber 8 and jokingly the man said did I want to buy it for €556 and when I replied he would have to do better than that he said I could have it for €499 about £375. Result!! I paid £995 for the two bikes and compared to the the grand Evans wanted for the Superfly 5
I sort of got the Caliber 8 for free.
Happy days for me..


----------



## Jody (2 Jan 2016)

That's a cracking deal!


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (2 Jan 2016)

@Boon 51 .I would take the Treks over those other choices any day,especially for that deal


----------



## Boon 51 (2 Jan 2016)

Jody said:


> That's a cracking deal!



I must add that Trek Espana are as a rule about %10 cheaper than the UK before discount but give really good discount as well..


----------



## Boon 51 (2 Jan 2016)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> @Boon 51 .I would take the Treks over those other choices any day,especially for that deal



I have seen two the 720 Bt'win which it looks very tractor like, so I would of ruled that out in the end, the Cube LTD would of lost out on price, the Caliber from GoOutdoors I wouldn't have got without seeing. 
The finish on the Treks are very good anyway so I'm well pleased..


----------

